# Dankung XS Luck Rings Tubes?



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

Hi there,

I kindly ask for your help. I got this Dankung Luck Rings, the extra small version. It's a nice slingshot, but I the tubes it came with - 4-strand 2040, length: 15.5cm - and the small slingshot don't fit very well together, IMHO, at least for me. So, I'm looking for a replacement setup.

I'd prefer 2 strands, and I like pfshooter's setup that can be seen in this video. I don't know whether it's ideal, but I'd like to try it. Unfortunately, the tubes he uses don't seem to be available here in Germany, but I can get all kinds of TB and Dankung tubes. Which of these tubes would you chose for this setup?

Is there another setup or attachment method I should consider?

The pull force and draw length of the 4-strand 2040 was okay. Does that mean, 15.5cm of 2-strand 1745 would be right for me? (Someone here said that he gets the same velocity with these two setups.)

I'm planning to shoot 8mm steel exclusively.

I prefer tubes, because I find them easier to reload. I want this to be a quick and dirty slingshot and not a 40m precision shooter. I'll mostly do 5m to 10m plinking with it.

Thanks!

Timo


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I use pseudo tapers on mine and it works very well. 1745 with like a 3 inch loop and 4 inch single section (roughly). I also run flats on it as I do in this video:

The quality of the video is not great.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I use the black 1745 westerners for beginners on my XS Lucky Ring. Feels smooth to me. Dont feel like Im fighting the slingshot and just get to aim and shoot.


----------



## TLab3000 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks! I've ordered some 1745.

Yesterday I finally got the hang of it! The 2040 isn't as bad as I thought it was, but I suppose the 1745 will be even better.

I'll make a video about how I shoot with the Luck Ring now that I finally figured out what I did wrong all the time :blush:


----------

